# Covid - restrictions and peoples' response



## Syn (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi 
My wife and I are considering moving from the UK, where we have lived our whole lives (now 44). 

I have been shocked and concerned about the response of many countries to CV19 and the way people's rights have been removed. 

It's hard to get a clear picture of what things are like on the ground. I'd really appreciate it if abyone can help give some insight. How has the govt action been in Portugal? And more importantly how has the public reacted - mostly fully comply w/out question or much less so? We'd be looking to live more rurally. 
Thanks in advance
Syn


----------

